# Video Camera System



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone out there have any experience with a video camera system? I am considering purchasing one so that I can observe the birds in the loft from my computer. Any help as to what brands, price, etc, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Try amazon.com, I recently purchased the Swann 8 channel DVR system with 8 cameras. I'm currently using 4 cameras and can watch them from the house. I paid $465 shipped to my house. It also has smartphone live viewing with internet hook up. That option, I'm looking forward to using. I'm using it as my security system too when I'm not home. Swann carries many different systems. I think the 4 channels are about $250...


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I have a Foscam wireless IP camera tha cost about a hundred bucks. I'm an apple user and it took quite a few days to get it networked. It works fine now but it took some very technical knowhow. I'm not sure I'd recommend it. It works great now but was very cheap so the risk is low.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you think it would be a chore to network to a PC?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here you go Don, I have been looking at getting a few myself and have had their site bookmarked for a year now lol lol


http://foscam.us/


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Michael.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> Do you think it would be a chore to network to a PC?


Many folks have had success with those foscams. Find their customer forums and read what they have to say. Many are frustrated. Of course you won't see the folks who had immediate success on the forum complaining.

They do come with clear instructions, but networking can be a tricky thing. It's not plug n play. I guess most of them will require some kind of setup, tho.

For a hundred bucks, I figured it wasn't a huge gamble and I'm pretty good with computers so I thought I could get it going. I'll admit it was a bit tougher than I expected. I honestly think it would be less of a chore if I had a pc.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> Many folks have had success with those foscams. Find their customer forums and read what they have to say. Many are frustrated. Of course you won't see the folks who had immediate success on the forum complaining.
> 
> They do come with clear instructions, but networking can be a tricky thing. It's not plug n play. I guess most of them will require some kind of setup, tho.
> 
> For a hundred bucks, I figured it wasn't a huge gamble and I'm pretty good with computers so I thought I could get it going. I'll admit it was a bit tougher than I expected. I honestly think it would be less of a chore if I had a pc.


I went to Radio Shack this afternoon and bought a Swann 1 camera system, model ADW-200. I followed the directions, and am now trying to figure out what software application to install to view the camera image on my pc monitor.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Keep us updated as to how this works out. also what did that one run ya. thanks


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

swagg said:


> Keep us updated as to how this works out. also what did that one run ya. thanks


I am thinking he paid right at $158.99 + tax


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> I went to Radio Shack this afternoon and bought a Swann 1 camera system, model ADW-200. I followed the directions, and am now trying to figure out what software application to install to view the camera image on my pc monitor.



Once your camera reciever is connected to your PC via the USB, the PC should recognise it. 
Go to My computer, and you should find the camera/reciever listed like you would a new hard drive or flash drive.
Double click on the Icon & if youve set up reciever & cam correctly you should see the visualisation.
You should not need any additional software for this as the reciever already encodes the video to output to the USB & windows already has built in software for plug'n'play webcams using same connection process.
If you wish to "record" the video into a file, VLC media player has an option that allows you to capture video from any external sources. (It also plays back just about all video & audio media formats around at the moment including MKV FLV AVI MPG DivX and DVD & Blue Ray in disc or file formats, and more importantly --- its FREEWARE http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ )


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for the help. I finally managed to get the camera paired to the receiver, and am now working on the software to view the images. I paid $179.99 for it.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Quazar said:


> Once your camera reciever is connected to your PC via the USB, the PC should recognise it.
> Go to My computer, and you should find the camera/reciever listed like you would a new hard drive or flash drive.
> Double click on the Icon & if youve set up reciever & cam correctly you should see the visualisation.
> You should not need any additional software for this as the reciever already encodes the video to output to the USB & windows already has built in software for plug'n'play webcams using same connection process.
> If you wish to "record" the video into a file, VLC media player has an option that allows you to capture video from any external sources. (It also plays back just about all video & audio media formats around at the moment including MKV FLV AVI MPG DivX and DVD & Blue Ray in disc or file formats, and more importantly --- its FREEWARE http://www.videolan.org/vlc/ )



I clicked on Computer, but it does not show the receiver or the camera. I have Windows 7, so that might be an issue. I will try the software you recommended and let you know what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

I checked out the camera/reciever specs & Windows 7 is supported so theoretically It should work.
When you plugged reciever into the pc did it find "new hardware".
If not, then it will need drivers installed, which should be availlable from camera manufacturers website (or supplied on cd with package).
(Just a basic thought, Camera & Reciever need to be switched ON when plugged in to the pc or PC probably wont find it).
If the PC cant find it, no other software will find it either.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, it updated the drivers, but I cannot see it on Computer. I will call Swann support today and ask what I need to do. Thanks again, I appreciate the help.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

bbcdon said:


> Does anyone out there have any experience with a video camera system? I am considering purchasing one so that I can observe the birds in the loft from my computer. Any help as to what brands, price, etc, will be greatly appreciated.



the one i have been using :http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Jview.htm costed me about $50. and i think i purchased this about 3-4 years ago. very easy wireless setup if you have a wireless modem. you just have to install JAVA or enable ActiveX on your PC and you'll be able to view it remotely. like it very much for even i'm at work in my office i'm able to view my loft at home. i think this model is very hard to find nowadays but another model is available at:

http://www.amazon.com/Airlink101-AICN500W-SkyIPCam500W-Wireless-Network/dp/B001UTCQKC

this model maybe is better than the one i have. i can probably help you set this up remotely on your PC using freebie remote desktop programs on a weekend.





kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Jview.htm


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I have Java, & Active X is enabled, but no luck. I called support yesterday, and they recommended a program but it did not work. I will maybe call them today, but I was on hold for 30 minutes before I talked to a rep. I am going nuts trying to get this to work.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

kalapati said:


> the one i have been using :http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Jview.htm costed me about $50. and i think i purchased this about 3-4 years ago. very easy wireless setup if you have a wireless modem. you just have to install JAVA or enable ActiveX on your PC and you'll be able to view it remotely. like it very much for even i'm at work in my office i'm able to view my loft at home. i think this model is very hard to find nowadays but another model is available at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Airlink101-AICN500W-SkyIPCam500W-Wireless-Network/dp/B001UTCQKC
> 
> ...



Thank you for the offer, that is very generous of you.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!!! I just unplugged the receiver from the PC, hooked up the 5 volt power supply to receiver, and plugged the video yellow plug into the back of my TV, and I have a picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> Wow!!! I just unplugged the receiver from the PC, hooked up the 5 volt power supply to receiver, and plugged the video yellow plug into the back of my TV, and I have a picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hmm, did u have power to reciever when connected to PC ?
That could be problem if reciever tries to draw too much power through USB then it just wont so no detection.
Try power to reciever first, then connect usb to pc. (may have to re-boot PC as pc may have isolated failed USB port)


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Quazar said:


> hmm, did u have power to reciever when connected to PC ?
> That could be problem if reciever tries to draw too much power through USB then it just wont so no detection.
> Try power to reciever first, then connect usb to pc. (may have to re-boot PC as pc may have isolated failed USB port)


OK, thanks for the advice.


----------

